# Long 2460



## Jcllark1 (5 mo ago)

My dad passes and left my mom a Long 2460. She wishes to sell it and purchase a 4wd compact with a front-end loader. On a recent visit I took a look at it and found most of the fuel hoses are leaking through and need to be replaced. I plan on repairing it on my next visit. I am about six hours away from the tractor. I was wondering if someone might have a recomendation hose type. Braided or Gates barricade. I wish to purchase online before starting the repairs. Does anyone know which size hoses and approximate length needed. Thanks for your time .


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jcllark1, welcome to the tractor forum.

Attached is a thread that includes parts diagrams for a Long 2460. Fuel system starts on page 51. They do not give hose size or length, just part numbers for the hose. 









Long 2360-2460-2510 Parts Manual Part 1 of 2


Long 2360-2460-2510 Parts Manual 2 files. Scan of actual manual. Part 1 Long2360-2460-2510PartsManual-Part1of2.pdf Long2360-2460-2510PartsManual-Part2of2.pdf Missing pages 196 to 199 which is the dash and instrument parts.




www.tractorforum.com





Since you live so far from the tractor, I suggest you get it started, and sell it "as-is".


----------

